

Ask HN: Bootstrap semantics - eze

Hello! Could somebody explain why Bootstrap asks you to write &#60;table class="table"&#62; instead of &#60;table&#62;, or &#60;button class="btn"&#62; instead of &#60;button&#62;? Why not apply the default styling to platform-independent HTML markup?<p>Thanks!
======
Benferhat
You might not want to style _all_ your buttons in that particular way. The
least they could do is separate it into classes. SASS inheritance would be
nice, too.

~~~
eze
Thanks. Yes, the way I humbly see it is that you could always add pre-made or
custom-made classes that would alter the default behavior.

~~~
Benferhat
Yeah, a lot of devs have to do that because they just use the CSS, like from
bootstrapcdn [1]. It's nice not to have to, though, especially for those of us
who leverage LESS.

[1] <http://www.bootstrapcdn.com/>

------
omgmog
I think in the case of the "btn" class it's designed to be usable on a, span,
button, input, etc.

~~~
eze
Thanks. I can see your point about "btn" and, to be honest, I'm just getting
started with Bootstrap. These points are a bit confusing at first.

